# "Geheimtipps"



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. März 2004)

Jetzt mal raus damit - welche Filme muss man gesehen haben? Ich denk jetzt nicht an Filme wie "Jurrasic Park" oder "Matrix" sondern eher an die "Geheimtipps".

Ich fang gleich mal an:

- Irreversible (absolut nichts für jederman - imo sehr sehr Hart)
- Requiem for a Dream (der Forums Kultfilm )
- Cypher (vom Cube Ressigeur)
- Memento (Geheimtipp?)
- Human Traffic 
- Equilibrium
- Der Mondman (Ein wirklich genialer Jim Carry - thx @ Smallb für den Tipp)
- Magnolia

so... ich warte gespannt


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. März 2004)

Hm... gibt's da ne festgelegte Grenze, ab wann ein Film ein Geheimtip ist? Egal, hier auf jeden Fall mal die, die mir so auf Anhieb einfallen:

- Léon
- Le Fabuleux Déstin d'Amélie Poulain
- Sweet November

Und vielleicht noch American Psycho, aber das geht dann doch schon sehr Richtung Mainstream.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Hm... gibt's da ne festgelegte Grenze, ab wann ein Film ein Geheimtip ist? - Le Fabuleux Déstin d'Amélie Poulain
> *


Die hab ich mir verkniffen - aber ein toller Film 



> *
> Und vielleicht noch American Psycho, aber das geht dann doch schon sehr Richtung Mainstream. *


AP ist auch cool - besonders die Szene mit den Visitenkarten   - Ich hab einen Kumpel der ist genauso drauf , ok - bis auf die Gewalt


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. März 2004)

Hm, so viele kenn ich gar nicht, vielleicht *Fargo und 21 Gramm*, sind "bekannt", aber irgendwie nicht richtig


----------



## Flashy (10. März 2004)

Na Cypher und Magnolia sind bestimmt Geheimtipps weil sie einfach nicht so gut sind...;-) 

Aber ist halt immer Geschmackssache...Magnolia hatte auf jeden Fall ne Top Kritik. Obwohl ichs nie wirklich fesselnd fand, sondern eher einschlief.

Hmm...Geheimtipps?

Baise moi => Hart, Härter..... Nichts für schwache Nerven und dadurch wahrscheinlich auch gut.

The Way of the gun=> Nochmals Hart... mit Ryan Philippe (I know what u...), benicio del toro (Traffic) und Juliette Lewis (Natural Born Killers)

Dann Vielleicht noch Nicht auflegen (weiss nicht mehr auf Englisch).


----------



## möp (10. März 2004)

@ andi

Equilibrium hab ich vor 2 Tagen erst gesehn, muss sagen das ich ihn recht fad fand. Die Action allerdings war ganz nett.

Cypher hingegen fand ich klasse - mal wieder ein schönes Verwirrspiel.

Meine Geheimtipps

- Lost Highway 
- weis nicht mehr wie er heist, der Subtitle war glaub ich "der härteste Knast der Welt" mit Chistopher Lambert und Ice T
- The Big Hit
- Lava Lava / Pixar Kurzfilme (Fun pur)
- An jedem verdammten Sonntag
- Stadt der verlorenen Kinder (sehr dunkel und beklemmend)
- Dark City (noch dunkler)

mehr fällt mir grad nich ein 

mfg
möp


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Flashy _
> Na Cypher und Magnolia sind bestimmt Geheimtipps weil sie einfach nicht so gut sind...;-)
> 
> Aber ist halt immer Geschmackssache...Magnolia hatte auf jeden Fall ne Top Kritik. Obwohl ichs nie wirklich fesselnd fand, sondern eher einschlief.


Ist wirklich sehr geschmacksabhängig - wer Action erwartet ist da fehl am Platz

Hmm...Geheimtipps?





> The Way of the gun=> Nochmals Hart... mit Ryan Philippe (I know what u...), benicio del toro (Traffic) und Juliette Lewis (Natural Born Killers)


Ein super Actionfilm - nichts zum mitdenken, aber gut zum "abschalten" - Mental mein ich



> Dann Vielleicht noch Nicht auflegen (weiss nicht mehr auf Englisch).


Phonebooth - NIEMALS - wie ich ihn hasse - schau mal "Liberty Stands Still" an - dann weist du wie dreist Nicht auflegen  eigentlich ist...


bye


----------



## Flashy (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Gaisbauer _
> *
> 
> Irreversible für Anfänger
> ...


----------



## Flashy (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Gaisbauer _
> *
> 
> Irreversible für Anfänger
> ...



Baise moi für Anfänger Da frag ich dich was denn die Fort, Fortgeschrittenen sich anschauen?! Irreversible... gibt es doch wirklich noch  dass ich einen Film nicht kenne?:-( 




> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Gaisbauer _
> *
> 
> Phonebooth - NIEMALS - wie ich ihn hasse - schau mal "Liberty Stands Still" an - dann weist du wie dreist Nicht auflegen  eigentlich ist...
> ...



Nana... Phonebooth war doch um längen besser. Aber wer den einen mag sollte auch nicht dem andern allzu abgeneigt sein. Obwohl Linda Fioretino ein recht gute Figur abgibt... Ueber Snipes müssen wir ja nicht diskutieren.

Jeden verdammten Sonntag... Hatte damals viel erwartet aber fast nichts bekommen.

See u!


----------



## ludz (10. März 2004)

Gesehen haben muss man sicherlich auch:
- Fight Club (...es soll sogar Leute geben, die setzen das in die Realität um, ich kenn aber natürlich niemanden von dieser Sorte ;-) )
- Snatch (und vielleicht Lock, Stock And Two Smoking Barrels (~Bube, Dame, König, grAs)
- vielleicht noch in groben Zügen die Austin Powers Reihe  
- Band Of Brothers (kein wirklicher Film, aber eben die beste filmreife Serie, die ich je gesehen habe)
- Pulp Fiction
- Braindead (?)  

auch wenn viele sicherliche heute zum Mainstream gehören, finde ich, sollten sie von jedem, der sich ernsthaft mit Filmen und Kino beschäftigt, mal gesehen worden sein.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von möp _
> *- weis nicht mehr wie er heist, der Subtitle war glaub ich "der härteste Knast der Welt" mit Chistopher Lambert und Ice T*



Nun ja... meinst du Fortress? ... den fand ich ziemlich kitschig 




> *Phonebooth - NIEMALS - wie ich ihn hasse - schau mal "Liberty Stands Still" an - dann weist du wie dreist Nicht auflegen eigentlich ist...*



Phone Booth hab ich im Kino gesehen, fand den FIlm klasse. Ist jetzt aber nicht so der Geheimtipp ... 


- Stigmata kann ich empfehlen, seeehr geiler Film. Nicht unbedingt der härteste Film, aber teilweise auch nichts für zartbesaitete.
- Jim Carroll - In den Straßen von New York
- Kids
- Go


.. und Equilibrium will ich auch endlich mal sehen ....


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. März 2004)

Boah ne, mir fällt gerade ein Film ein, na, welchen haben wir wohl vergessen?

Genau: *Donnie Darko*


----------



## Ardaric (10. März 2004)

Naja, ob Pulp Fiction ein Geheimtipp ist? den kennt doch fast jeder depp.

Absoluter Geheimtp: Brazil

Die Spannung wird sehr lange aufgebaut. Aber was dann passiert ist einfach stark! Hat etwas von Monthy Python. Genial!

Versus: Schlimmer als Braindead! Achtet mal auf die Handschelle, die der am Anfang an hat. Bester Satz: "Wo liegt dein Problem?"

Echoes (Geheimtipp?) - Verbindung mit Sixth Sense. Kevin Bacon spielt seine Rolle Sehr gut!
Tremors - Angriff der Raketenwürmer (2 ist ) - Klasse Film mit Kevin Bacon. Der Name ist lustig, aber der Film nicht schlecht!


----------



## Vitalis (10. März 2004)

Crono: Hast Du nicht Avalon vergessen?

Ich sag mal Swimming Pool, wobei ich den jetzt nicht soo überragend finde, aber allemal sehr sehenswert. Und dann noch Road To Perdition  mit Tom Hanks, der eine sehr schöne Atmosphäre, eine (für mich bisher) ungewöhnliche, spannende Story und einen absolut genialen OST hat. Ich glaube beide Filme sind nicht sonderlich bekannt geworden und gehen als Geheimtips durch.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Crono: Hast Du nicht Avalon vergessen?*


pssst... der ist zu geheim, hab ja auch Donnie nicht erwähnt  Außerdem will ich euch ja auch welche lassen


----------



## paleface (10. März 2004)

Road to Perdition war mir zu langweilig.

Irreversible, das Problem des Films er fing bei 100 an und wurde von Minute zu Minute langweiliger.
Aber die Kopfeinhauscene ist meinermeinung Kultig.

Nur um noch einen Film zu nennen.

*Cradle of Fear...;-)

Die einen hassen ihn die anderen Lieben ihn.
Trashig und die Geilste Mucke der Welt* 
Vorallem der Sick Room ist geil...

Und  was auch noch zu nennen ist
*120 Tage von Sodom* 
Da gibs doch auch so eine Musikvideo  

Aber Achtung...HARDCORE


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. März 2004)

Vitalis hast du nicht *8 Frauen* vergessen? *lach*


----------



## Vitalis (10. März 2004)

Nein ich hab's nicht vergessen, aber das hab ich mich dann doch nicht getraut zu erwähnen. Ihr seid ja alle Banausen


----------



## paleface (10. März 2004)

ich fand 8 Femmes gut bzw. 8 Frauen.
Hab mir danach sofort erstmal die ganze Musik besorgt.
Leider nur das kein richtiger mitrate Film war.
Aber alleine die Verwandlung des Zimmermädchens war das gucken schon wert


----------



## Vitalis (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von paleface _
> *ich fand 8 Femmes gut bzw. 8 Frauen.
> Hab mir danach sofort erstmal die ganze Musik besorgt.
> Leider nur das kein richtiger mitrate Film war.*


 An endlich einer, der mich versteht.  Ich finde die Musik auch sehr sehr geil. 


> Aber alleine die Verwandlung des Zimmermädchens war das gucken schon wert


précisément! 

Was ist ein mitrate Film?


----------



## paleface (10. März 2004)

Mitrate Film...halt sowas wie die Agatha Christie (schlagt mich wenn das falsch geschrieben wurde) 
Man konnte mitraten wer der Mörder war, da immerwieder kleine Tips gegeben wurden.
Und bei 8 Frauen war das leider net so. Man konnte zwar vermuten. Aber es kam nicht dieses Kombinieren auf....


----------



## Vitalis (10. März 2004)

Ja wenn man den Film nicht kennt, vermutet man schon die ganze Zeit.  Aber dann....  Ich verrat nix.


----------



## möp (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Nun ja... meinst du Fortress? ... den fand ich ziemlich kitschig
> *



nee den mein ich nicht... 
Es ist ne extrem undbekannte lowbudget produktion - kenn den auch nur ausm TV


----------



## fasty (12. März 2004)

Meine Geheimtipps:

-Der blutige Pfad Gottes (The Bundrock Saints)
-Way of the gun
-In China Essen sie Hunde
-Crime is King


----------



## layla (14. März 2004)

23
almost famous
ditroyed rock city
4 rooms
blow
Studio 54
go!


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

Meine TOP Geheimtipps :
d.h keine ****************** Holywood ******** Movies oder wenn es
EINE Ausnahme gibt, dann weil super Story, guter Schnitt, geile Kamera usw...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Requiem for a Dream ::  "Drogen" Film
In China Essen Sie Hunde ::  Komödie, Drama mit schwarzem Humor 
12 Monkeys :: sach ich jetzt nichts dazu 
Menance 2 Society ::  Für alle Hip-Hop möchtegern Gangsters *harhar*
Braindead :: Nichts für Jugendliche Unter 21 Jahren (Splatter)


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Gaisbauer _
> *Jetzt mal raus damit - welche Filme muss man gesehen haben? Ich denk jetzt nicht an Filme wie "Jurrasic Park" oder "Matrix" sondern eher an die "Geheimtipps". *



Geheimtipps? Ich ***** Holywooddddd kitsch.. Für mich sind das keine Geheimtipps mehr sondern schwere Ausnahmen,das es doch noch normale Regie in diesem Klischeee möglisch ist.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *ditroyed rock city
> *



Hast du dich verschrieben oder gibt es den Film wirklich? Ich kenne nur den Film "Detroit Rock City"
bei dem es um Kiss-Fans und ihre Reise zu einem Konzert in Detroit geht.


----------



## layla (18. März 2004)

ja sorry verschieben
is genau der film wo die zum konzert fahren.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. März 2004)

*Re: Re: "Geheimtipps"*



> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *Geheimtipps? Ich ***** Holywooddddd kitsch.. Für mich sind das keine Geheimtipps mehr sondern schwere Ausnahmen,das es doch noch normale Regie in diesem Klischeee möglisch ist. *



also entweder hast du mich, oder ich dich nicht verstanden... aber ich denke wir wollen auf das gleiche raus...


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

jou hauptsache es sind "Geheimtipps"  

au ja da möchte ich noch Tarantion Ehren der wie immer die geilsten Dialoge in die Movies bringt:

-Pulp Fiction  Kult Faktor: 10
-Jacki Brown  Kult Faktor: 10
-From Dusk Till Dawn  Kult Faktor: 10
-Reservoir Dogs  Kult Faktor: 10
-Natural Born Killers  Kult Faktor: 10


----------



## Ju02 (20. März 2004)

Na,da poste ich  auch mal was  .
Was man auf jeden Fall gesehen haben muss ist : 

 - Alien 2 und 4 
 - Password Swordfish
 - Ocean's Eleven
 - Herr der Ringe 1-3 (ist natürlich kein Geheimtipp)
 - Vidoco (ein Film,mit einer absolut geilen Kameraeinstellung,mit Gerard              Depardieu)
 - Zug des Lebens (eine geniale Komödie,über eine jüdische Gemeinde,die in der Zeit des 3. Reiches mit einem Zug quer durch deutschland nach Palästina reisen will)
 - Der Soldat James Rayn (auch kein Geheimtipp,aber nicht mehr so populär wie 
 damals)
Der Rest wurde hier,so weit ich weiss,schon genannt.


----------



## layla (20. März 2004)

la vida e bella das leben ist schön
sonnenalle


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. März 2004)

Also auser den genannten fallen mir da auch noch ein paar ein:
- Die purpur roten Flüsse (sehr guter Krimi mit Jean Réno)
- The 51st State (ein Geheimtipp)
- Das Experiment (dt. Film mit Moritz Bleibtreu)
- Swimmingpool (dt. Psychothriller, wurde aber schon genannt)
- Crash, Boom, Bang (auch ein netter, lustiger dt. Film)
- Starship Trooper ( is zwar kein Geheimtipp, aber ich find ihn gut)

Gruß Homer


----------



## Vitalis (21. März 2004)

> Daniel schrieb:
> - Swimmingpool (dt. Psychothriller, wurde aber schon genannt)


Ich meinte weiter oben aber den französischen Film, nicht diesen grottigen Deutschen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. März 2004)

- Ferien mit einer Leiche
- Nightwatch

Natürlich die skandinavischen Originale, nicht die schlechten Hollywood-Remakes.


----------



## Cenox (22. März 2004)

Hm, ein Geheimtipp.
Da muss ich doch mal einfach sagen: Clerks
Ein einfach genialer Film von Kevin Smith!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Toplak _
> *Also auser den genannten fallen mir da auch noch ein paar ein:
> - Die purpur roten Flüsse (sehr guter Krimi mit Jean Réno)
> *


dann interessiert dich vielleicht das am 8.4. "Purpurnen Flüsse 2, Die - Die Engel der Apokalypse" ins Kino kommt


----------



## layla (23. März 2004)

echt? Die Pupurnen Flüssen fand ich auch gut nur 2 Teile sind ja meistens nicht so gut mal schauen.


----------



## The-God (23. März 2004)

eXistenZ (http://www.ofdb.de/view.php?page=film&fid=1442)


----------



## Jipper (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cenox _
> *Hm, ein Geheimtipp.
> Da muss ich doch mal einfach sagen: Clerks
> Ein einfach genialer Film von Kevin Smith! *



Genau - Clerks die Ladenhüter. Das ist doch mal ein echter Geheimtip.

Also viele sind genannt worden, da kann ich nur noch hinzufügen :

Night on Earth


----------



## Jeanine Hitze (24. März 2004)

Geheimtipp: Killing Zoe


----------



## Tamashii (1. April 2004)

Hey, nennt doch mal Filme, die man nicht in jeder Videothek findet, hier gehts um Geheimtipps 

Also, ich leg mal mit meiner liste los:
Nekromantik und Schramm und überhaubt die ganzen Jörg Buttgereit Filme. Filme, die man sicher sein Leben lang nicht mehr vergisst, nur mit der Thematik muss man halt klar kommen. 
(Hatte letzens auf einem Filmvestival das grosse Glück Jörg Buttgereit auch persöhnlich kennenzulernen ^^)

Dann sicher die älteren Peter jackson Filme wie 
Braindead, Bad Taste, Meet the Feebles.

Die Jean Pierre Jeunet Filme 
Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie (Ok, der fällt bei mir schon wieder nichtmehr unter Geheimtipp)
City of lost Children
Delicatessen

Was auch noch unbedingt dazu gehört:
Das weisse Rauschen (Junge bekommt von Drogen eine Shizophrenie)
Der Totmacher (Verfilmung der Vernehmungsprotokolle des Serienkillers Fritz Haarmann)
Die letzen Glühwürmchen (SEHR trauriger aber guter Anime)
Salo - die 120 Tage von Sodom (Ein Film den man wirklich NIE mehr vergisst, MUSS man gesehen haben, aber bitte nur einmal... der Film is härter als ALLES andere)

Keine echten Geheimtipps aber must sees:
Trainspotting
Memento
Existenz
Lost Highway
Leaving Las Vegas
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Tamashii (1. April 2004)

Ach, ja, ein sätzchen noch zum Thema Equilibrium...
Fand ich totlangweilig. Eine total aufgesetzte Story, damit man eine rechtfertigung hat einige (naja, zugegeben recht gut umgesetzte) Matrix-Kopie Action Sezen in nen Film zu packen. Der Film zieht einfach nur ein Pseudo ding durch, und ich fand ihn einfach nur schlecht, tut mir leid.

Und wer American Psycho gut fand (wurd ja auch ein paar mal erwähnt):
BESORGT EUCH DAS BUCH VON BRET EASTON ELLIS!
Nochmal UM LÄNGEN härter als der Film, der ja auch schon nicht schlecht ist. Aber der Film bringt nicht ANNÄHERND die eiseskälte des Buches rüber. Seit ich das Buch gelesen hab habe ich eine panische abneigung gegen Bolzenschussgeräte


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. April 2004)

> Der Totmacher (Verfilmung der Vernehmungsprotokolle des Serienkillers Fritz Haarmann)



Ist das nicht der mit Götz George?


----------



## Tamashii (1. April 2004)

@ Thorsten Ball

Jap! Genau der! Und ich finde das ist eine seiner besten Rollen, er spielt wahnsinnig einfühlsam und kommt total gut rüber.

Ok, der Film ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns sache, aber wenn man sich ein wenig reinversetzen kann in den Film, und immer im Hintekopf behält, dass alles tatsächlich passiert ist... Also, mir drehte sich manchmal echt der Magen um, obwohl der ganze film nur aus dialogen besteht


----------



## layla (2. April 2004)

Trainspotting ist natürlich muss aber für mich kein geheimtip mehr

nach 5 im urwald fand ich recht witzig


----------



## baSe T (2. April 2004)

wieso spricht keiener mal von dem Film "Hackers". kommt zwa aus den 80ern aber das macht ihn erst so richtig kultig.... Der darf in keinem Wohnzimmer fehlen


----------



## möp (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von baSe T _
> *wieso spricht keiener mal von dem Film "Hackers".  *



ganz einfach, weil er grottenschlecht ist!

Den verkraftte ich nur Sonntag Nachmittags wenn ich nen derben Kater habe und in Trashlaune bin...

mfg
möp

p.s. Da fällt mir noch "versus" ein, ist aber sehr sehr sehr japanisch, man muss schon darauf stehen


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. April 2004)

Gerade mal wieder gesehen: Die Mächte des Wahnsinns.
Für alle, die auf wirre, aber geniale Plots stehen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Gerade mal wieder gesehen: Die Mächte des Wahnsinns.
> Für alle, die auf wirre, aber geniale Plots stehen.  *


Kenne ich gar nicht, aber wirre + geniale Plots sind genau mein ding 

OK noch drei von mir:
1) Lost Highway
2) Mulholland Drive
3) Wild at Heart

Ja, ich bin auf dem Lynch tripp


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tamashii _
> Nekromantik und Schramm und überhaubt die ganzen Jörg Buttgereit Filme. Filme, die man sicher sein Leben lang nicht mehr vergisst,* nur mit der Thematik muss man halt klar kommen*.


Genau - war mir persönlich eine Spur zu.... sagen wir "krank"... Hab aber afaik nur den Teil 2 (Monika?) gesehen....



> Dann sicher die älteren Peter jackson Filme wie
> Braindead, Bad Taste, Meet the Feebles.


Mit denen komm zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht zurecht - für mich einfach nur Trashig... aber über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten 



> Die Jean Pierre Jeunet Filme
> Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie (Ok, der fällt bei mir schon wieder nichtmehr unter Geheimtipp)
> City of lost Children
> Delicatessen


Die ersten 2: voll Zustimmung - Delicatessen ahb ich noch nicht gesehen



> Was auch noch unbedingt dazu gehört:
> Das weisse Rauschen (Junge bekommt von Drogen eine Shizophrenie)


Einer der besten deutschen Filme inder letzten Zeit



> Der Totmacher (Verfilmung der Vernehmungsprotokolle des Serienkillers Fritz Haarmann)


Einer der besten deutschen Filme überhaupt 



> Die letzen Glühwürmchen (SEHR trauriger aber guter Anime)


Wirklich sehr sehr traurig gemacht. Der einzige, mir bekannte,  Anime der (mehr oder weniger) wirklich ans Herz geht...



> Salo - die 120 Tage von Sodom (Ein Film den man wirklich NIE mehr vergisst, MUSS man gesehen haben, aber bitte nur einmal... der Film is härter als ALLES andere)


Gerücht oder Tatsache: Verfilmung eines "Buches" von  Marquis de Sade? Hab ihn (noch!) nicht gesehen, steht aber auf der Liste



> Und wer American Psycho gut fand (wurd ja auch ein paar mal erwähnt):
> BESORGT EUCH DAS BUCH VON BRET EASTON ELLIS!
> Nochmal UM LÄNGEN härter als der Film, der ja auch schon nicht schlecht ist. Aber der Film bringt nicht ANNÄHERND die eiseskälte des Buches rüber. Seit ich das Buch gelesen hab habe ich eine panische abneigung gegen Bolzenschussgeräte


Ich hatte das Glück die DVD als SE zu mit dem Buch zu bekommen. Schaut zuerst den Film an! Wenn ihr erst das Buch lest, macht der Film bedeutend weniger Spass. Ist aber eigentlich immer so. Als Film alleine gesehen (ohne das Buch im Hintergrund) finde ich aber die gesamte Darstellung sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. April 2004)

Noch welche:
* Event Horizon - nichts für Herzkranke
* Johnny Mnemonic - Shadowrunner werden Spaß dran haben. 
* Clockwork Orange - naja... kennt auch nicht jeder...
* Shining (Originalfassung) - s. Clockwork Orange
* Das 5. Element
* The One - wer Equilibrium mag, mag den auch
* Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht - Ruhrpott-Trash 
* War Games

Alles nicht gerade Geheimtipps, aber trotzdem sehenswert.



> Kenne ich gar nicht, aber wirre + geniale Plots sind genau mein ding


Genialer Horrorfilm, die Aufmachung erinnert IMO teilweise an Romane von H. P. Lovecraft oder E. A. Poe.


----------



## layla (3. April 2004)

Being John Malokovice (hoffe richtig geschrieben)

Eine Nacht bei McCools


----------



## Tamashii (3. April 2004)

@ Andreas Weissbauer     <--   //edit by Andreas: Wow - so falsch wurde ich selten geschreiben 
Zu Salo: Ja, basiert tatsächlich auf einer Gesichte von Maquis de Sade. Soviel ich weiss hatte er es mal im Knast auf Klopapier geschrieben (So wie ich es gehört habe, keine Ahnung, ob das gerüchte sind)

@Layila
Er heisst "Being John Malkovich".
Aber da muss ich dir Recht geben, ein Film den ich auf meiner Liste noch vergessen habe   
Absolut genialer Film! Sollte man wirklich gesehen haben!


----------



## layla (3. April 2004)

Ich hab den Filmtitel falsch geschrieben dafür du meinen nickname


----------



## Tamashii (6. April 2004)

@layla
Höhöhö, dann sind wir ja Quitt ^^
Ok, mit Namen hab ichs nich so, tut mir leid 

Hab noch ein paar sachen vergessen ^^

Rocky Horror Picture Show ^^
Ok, keine Ahnung, ob der als Geheimtipp durchgeht, aber auf ALLE FÄLLE must see  
Trashig, und gleichzeitig MEHR als genial ^^    Super Lieder, wirre Story, GENAU mein Ding ^^

Dead Man
Wieder mal nicht jedesmanns sache, da teilweise recht langatmig. Ein wunderbarer Streifen mit Jonny Depp, wer ruhige und nachdenkliche Filme mag kann hier nicht falsch zugreiffen ^^

Und selbstverständlich:
ANGEL HEART
Einer der besten und düstersten Psycho Horror Thriller die ich jemals gesehen habe  
Der Storyaufbau ist mehr als gelungen, die vielen verworrenen wendungen, und zum schluss ein wirklich verblüffendes und überraschendes Ende.
(Da kann meiner meinung nach nichtmal der Schluss von Fight club mithalten ^^)


----------



## layla (6. April 2004)

naja so ein geheimtip is es nicht egal

cocktail


----------



## Fey (6. April 2004)

- Bringing Out the Dead (ein Rettungssanitäter und seine Sorgen...mich hat er leicht melancholisch gestimmt)

- The Dish (Was passiert, wenn auf einer Schafskoppel in Australien ein Satellitenempfänger steht und Bilder der Mondlandung übertragen soll? Witzig gemacht)

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## layla (6. April 2004)

Komm süßer tot aber eher was für österreicher.


----------



## Tamashii (6. April 2004)

@Fey

Sorry, aber The Dish hat mir nicht sonderlich gefallen. Natürlich ist er nicht schlecht, hat super kritiken bekommen, und die atmospähre ist echt schön (Man spührt richtig diesen Amerikanischen stolz und patriutismus bei der Mondlandung) Nur muss ich sagen, ich fand ihn stellenweise sehr langatmig, und am schlimmsten fand ich die Witze und rumalbereien. total aufgesetzt und fehl am platz. Man hätte wirklich mehr draus machen können, hätte man nicht verzweifelt versucht eine Komödie aus dem Stoff zu machen


----------



## möp (26. April 2004)

Gersten gesehen und unbedingt empfehlenswert: Herr Lehmann


----------



## blackagent (3. Mai 2004)

Hat schon jemand TROJA gesehen ? denn will ich mir unbedingt anschauen..


----------



## Fey (5. Mai 2004)

Ähem...

...laut meinen Infos kommt TROJA erst nächste Woche Do. 13.5. in die Kinos?! Nur zum Thema "schon gesehen?".

@Tamashii: Ich fand es jetzt gar nicht so gequält auf komisch getrimmt. *schulterzuck* Da gibt es schlimmeres.

Ansonsten: Hat sich schon jemand "Das geheime Fenster" angeschaut. Ich find ihn sehenswert.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## won_gak (5. Mai 2004)

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind (Auf Deutsch wahrscheinlich: Vergiss mein nicht).

Überhaupt alle Filme, die Charlie Kaufmann geschrieben hat. Ein extrem guter Drehbuchautor (aus Hollywood *g*).

Dabei klingt die Besetzung grauenvoll: Jim Carey (obwohl er in Man on the Moon extrem gut war), Kate Winslet (AHHH! Seit Titanic kann ich diese Frau nicht sehen, aber in ESOTSM spielt sie extrem gut. Erinnert mich auch ein wenig an Helena Bonham Carter in Fight Club) und Elijah Wood (naja ein wenig blass, aber immer noch besser als in LOTR; jetzt werde ich bestimmt wieder von den ganzen LOTR-Fans attackiert).

Regie hat Michel Gondry geführt. Ehemaliger Video-Artist (White Stripes Musikvideos etc.). Schöne Schnitteffekte, die irgendwie sein Markenzeichen sind. Übrigens hat Gondry schon bei "Human Nature" mit Charlie Kaufman gearbeitet.

Troja wäre schon mal interessant. Die Pressevoführung ist am Montag in FfM. Ich werde dann mal davon berichten. Obwohl Petersen schon lange keinen guten Film mehr gedreht hat.


----------



## Leever (22. Mai 2004)

Hab mir nicht den ganzen Threat durchgelesen deswegen werden die bestimmt schon erwähnt worden sein....

In China Essen sie Hunde
Das Experiment
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Rockstar
8mm
Tron
The Ring
Titan AE
Kiss of the Dragon
Romeo must die

So das fällt mir dazu ein !

MfG. Leever


----------



## Eliza (7. Juni 2004)

1) Mulholland Drive
2) Clockwork Orange
3) Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Tamashii (8. Juni 2004)

Welch Sünde! Ich könnte mich treten ^^
Einen absolut ultimativen Film hab ich noch vergessen!

FRITZ THE CAT

Ein genialer Zeichentrick film, ich hab schon immer die Comics so gern gelesen! ^^

Naja, ok, der mag nicht jedermanns sache sein, aber gesehen haben sollte man den schon ^^


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

- City of God - fetter Film über die Gangs in den Slums von Brasilien
- Bube, Dame, König, Gras - erster Film von Guy Ritchie
- Snatch - zweiter Film vom ihm, der Junge hats einfach druff
- Human Traffic
- Der blutige Pfad Gottes
- Piratensender Powerplay - kennt den noch jemand  is aus den 80er mit Thomas Gottschalk und Mike Krüger 
- Leon der Profi
- Ghost in the Shell
- Trainspotting


So mehr fällt mir grad net ein


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *- Bube, Dame, König, Gras - erster Film von Guy Ritchie
> *


Nein, siehe hier: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005363/
Aber mal ehrlich. Ihr listet jetzt hier ne Menge guter Filme auf, aber wirkliche Geheimtipps sind das doch nicht.


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

Ok ich hätte besser sagen sollen, erster wirklich bekannter Film von ihm 


Naja also das sind doch alles Geheimtips. Sowas findet man net auf Anhieb in der Videothek und hört auch sonst kaum was von den Filmen.
Was verstehst du denn unter Geheimtips?


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *Naja also das sind doch alles Geheimtips. Sowas findet man net auf Anhieb in der Videothek und hört auch sonst kaum was von den Filmen.*


ROFL ... sorry, ich bediene mich ja sonst nicht oft des Chatslangs im Forum, aber hier kann ich nicht anders. City of God steht in jeder Videothek bei den Top DVDs meist in gleich mehrfacher Ausführung. Darüber hinaus sind  Snatch, Bube Dame König Gras und Trainspotting doch schon genauso Kultfilme wie Pulp Fiction und bekommen tust du die auch in jeder Videothek. Leon der Profi war eine Millionen Produktion. Sowas kann von vorne herein kein Geheimtipp sein.


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

Wow 
Ok dass is dann bei den Filmen so, aber zeig mir ne Videothek wo du gleich reinkommst und sofort Human Traffic siehst.


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *Wow
> Ok dass is dann bei den Filmen so, aber zeig mir ne Videothek wo du gleich reinkommst und sofort Human Traffic siehst. *


Mindestens 5 deiner 9 aufgezählten Filme passen nicht in die Sparte _Geheimtipp_ um nichts anderes ging es mir.


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

In meinen Augen sind das Geheimtips 
Jeder interpretiert da eben anders.


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2004)

Amorres Perros. Das ist ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

Da kann man sich  drüber streiten 
Jedem das seine!


----------



## Kamikazza (10. Juni 2004)

wir wärs mit dem schon etwas in die jahre gekommenen film 
wo die im flugzeug abstürzen und null essenvoräte da!
also können sie nur als kanibalen überlebem in dem sie erfrorene passagiere bzw crewmans verspeisen!

glaub der film hieß Katastophenflug ... !


----------



## Julien (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Nein, siehe hier: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005363/
> Aber mal ehrlich. Ihr listet jetzt hier ne Menge guter Filme auf, aber wirkliche Geheimtipps sind das doch nicht. *



Korrekt der hat nicht Regie geführt sondern selbst mitgespielt. 
Regie: John Murphy



Noch ein paar Worte zu "Geheimtipps": 

Ich gebe dir föllig recht Tim.. Geheimtipps findet man nicht 2-3 mal in einem Regal unter den Top-10 einer Videotheke. Unter Geheimtipps kann man auch nicht Pulp Fiction oder Reservoir Dogs bezeichnen, da diese einen absoluten Kultstatus erreicht haben und somit nicht mehr "Geheim" sind.Ich kategorisiere (man was für ein Wort) Geheimtipps als Filme die nicht in "Bolliwood" oder "Hollywood" , weder in sonstigen Studios produziert wurde...., ok  evtl. ein paar ausnahmen. Aber meist sind es ja ausländische Filme oder Filme die nicht wirklich bekannt aber dennoch sehenswert sind...so geile Tipps.... zum Bsp. Filme die an einem Filmfestival etwas abräumen wie Amorres Perros (Hunde Liebe) oder Fahrenheit von dem Columbine Regisseur... In China Essen Sie Hunde...


----------



## Julien (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kamikazza _
> *wir wärs mit dem schon etwas in die jahre gekommenen film
> wo die im flugzeug abstürzen und null essenvoräte da!
> also können sie nur als kanibalen überlebem in dem sie erfrorene passagiere bzw crewmans verspeisen!
> ...




ne nicht wirklich... der hiess ziemlich sicher anders... war soviel ich weiss ne Fussball oder Rugby Manschaft die unterwegs wahr und dann in den Anden abstürtzte. Nach einer wahren Geschichte.

Peace


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tamashii _
> *FRITZ THE CAT
> *



Na, ob das so ein unglaublicher Geheimtipp ist?  

Aber er hat auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel, oder?
/edit
Ohja, von '71


----------



## Tamashii (13. Juni 2004)

Zu Fitz the cat:
Ich weiss nicht wie bekannt der damals war, da war ich ja noch nichtmal auf der Welt 
Alles was ich sagen kann ist, dass den heutzutage kaum ein schwein kennt. Ich wohne zwar in einer kleinen Stadt, und hier gibt es "nur" drei videotheken, aber bei keiner von denen hätte ich den Film je gesehen. Und was ich noch sagen kann, ist dass es einer der besten Zeichentrick filme ist, die je gemacht wurden. 
Naja, ob nun Super duper geheimtipp oder nicht, erwähnen wird man ihn doch mal dürfen, oder? ^.^


----------



## saibot (15. Juni 2004)

Tja, wurden ja schon eine ganze Menge "geheimer" und  "weniger geheimer"  Tipps genannt. Mir fällt da noch ein: 

- *The Rules of Attraction* (vor kurzem auf deutsch erschienen unter "Die Regeln des Spiels") :: ein Film über 3 Hauptdarsteller, deren Handlungsstränge in einander verwoben sind. Der Film beginnt am "Ende" und "spult" dann nach und nach zurück... 

- *Human Traffic* (schon genannt, ich weiß, aber wirklich sehenswert) :: ein schlichter Film über ein verdrogtes Partywochenende englischer Twens... schön real, witzig und abschreckend... 

- *Brainscan* (aus den frühen 90ern) - ein Film über einen PC-Games-Junkie, der ein SEHR realistisches Spiel in die Finger bekommt...  --- vielleicht kein "Kracher" mehr heutzutage, aber hatte damals doch eine interessante und spannende Story

- *In China essen Sie Hunde* ---- gibts ja einen eigenen Thread zu hier...

- *Menace II Society* - kam schon einige Male im Fernsehen, ist aber ein wirklich sehenswerter "Ghetto-Film", der zwar vollgestopft ist mit coolen Sprüchen, aber dennoch einen eher realistischen Blick auf das Ghetto-Leben hat. 

....

Die anderen Filme sind wohl zu bekannt um Sie hier aufzuführen...


----------



## der_Jan (22. Juni 2004)

"Once Upon a Time in Mexico"
is ziemlich gut.


----------



## won_gak (22. Juni 2004)

Ohhhhhh.... dass ich *den*  vergessen habe.

"Tuvalu" von Veit Helmer. Wunderschön, verträumt und lyrisch...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Juni 2004)

Tuvalu ist wirklich schön - eigentlich der erste 95% Stummfilm seit .... ähmmm... ja, auf jeden Fall seit sehr langer Zeit... Ich hatte den Trailer vor ewigkeiten mal auf einer DVD gesehen (ich glaub es war auf Avalon - aber ohne Garantie) und hab dann ewig gewartet bis er mal auf DVD rauskam... Das warten hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## Mororu (20. September 2004)

Der Geheimtipp von mir ist

Clockwerk Orange, Lost Highway und Mullholand Drive.
Dazu noch Filme wie: Amores Peros, Perdita Durango und El dia de la Bestia.


----------



## Martys (20. September 2004)

Am schönsten ist es doch zu Haus, daher ein Tipp aus dem Ruhrpott:

Doppelpack - der "Vorgänger" von BangBoomBang


----------



## ploko (24. Oktober 2004)

Schön und gut, aber ich warte immer noch auf einen Tipp, den ich noch nicht kenne. Nur weil mal einer von euch was von Lynch gehört hat oder Ozon richtig schreiben kann begreift ihr euch anscheinend schon für wandelnde Filmlexika. Am schlimmsten sind die Moderatoren, die sich für der Weisheit letzten Schluss halten und mit Besserwissergebahren ihr Google- Wissen präsentieren.

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass Filme immer ein Massenpublikum erreichen wollen und es ergo den Geheimtipp an sich nicht geben kann? Was ihr als Insider verkaufen wollt, sind Filme, die jeder anständige Cineast längst gesehen hat und die nur der breiten Masse unbekannt sind, aber das sind die Namen der 16 Bundesländer  ja auch. 
Filme sind dazu da, gesehen zu werden, wer welchen Film sehen möchte bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, aber hier Filme als Geheimtipp zu verkaufen, die größtenteils Klassiker, respektive Mainstream sind kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## won_gak (24. Oktober 2004)

@ploko: Und du bist der Super-Cineast? Ich denke eigentlich, dass die Leute hier nur über gute Filme berichten wollen, von denen sie glauben, dass viele sie nicht kennen. Das ist doch eine gute Sache.
Was erwartest du? Sollen hier etwa tiefgreifende Gespräche über Godard-Werke geführt werden? Sollen hier Namen wie Tomas Gutierrez Alea, Jean-Pierre Melville, Leos Carax erwähnt werden? Wollen wir über die ersten Versuche Fritz Langs diskutieren?


----------



## ploko (29. Oktober 2004)

Mein Problem mit dem Thema ist, respektive war, dass ich ständig auf der Suche nach neuen (alten?) filmischen Werken bin, die den Zuschauer auch mal nachdenken lassen. Als ich den Thread (per Google) gefunden hatte, war ich ganz aus dem Häuschen, weil ich dachte auf eine Fundgrube gestoßen zu sein.
Aber natürlich erwarte ich hier keine Abhandlung über die drei Schaffensphasen von Fassbinder oder über Godard (der übrigens 1970 seine Arbeit eingestellt hat).
Genauso wenig geht es mir um Langs Pionierarbeit oder die Geschichte des Films an sich, ich war nur enttäuscht, dass es im gesamten Topic keinen brauchbaren Filmtipp für MICH gibt.
Allerdings muss ich dir recht geben was deine Einschätzung des Forums betrifft, es ist halt doch nur ein weiteres 'Lexikon der sehenswerten Filme'. 
Aber wie ich schon sagte, es gibt den Geheimtipp an sich nicht, egal wie lange man danach sucht, es wird immer nur Filme geben die man schon gesehen hat oder eben nicht.

Und wenn man fundierte Cineasten treffen will, soll  man sich nicht in allgemeínen Foren rumtreiben.


----------



## won_gak (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi ploko,

naja... vielleicht war es doch gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass du hier aufgetaucht bist, denn etwas Neues kann ich dir schon mitteilen. Godard hat einen kleinen Kurzfilm produziert, neben einigen weiteren, die ich leider noch nicht sehen konnte. Auf der "Ten minutes older - The Cello" gibt es einen wirklich sehenswerten Kurzfilm von Godard. Übrigens kann ich die diese Kurzfilmreihen sehr empfehlen. Es gibt "The Trumpet" und "The Cello". Weitere sollen noch folgen. Wahrscheinlich kennst du die sogar 
Bei diesen Regisseuren läuft einem schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Chen Kai-Ge, Victor Erice, Werner Herzog, Jim Jarmusch, Aki Kaurismäki, Spike Lee, Wim Wenders auf "The Trumpet" und Bernardo Bertolucci, Claire Denis, Mike Figgis, Jean-Luc Godard, Jirí Menzel, Michael Radford, Volker Schlöndorff, István Szabó auf "The Cello". Das liest sich wie das "Who is Who" der Regisseure.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur asiatische, allen voran natürlich koreanische, Filme nahe legen. Kim Ki-Duk ist ein Meister der Cinematographie, Park Chan-Wook echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Layna (3. November 2004)

Also, mein geheimtipp (AKA: KEINE Videothek hatte das...):
Catch 22. Das Buch ist allerdings noch besser, wie üblich   

Ausserdem:
Supernova... mit dem Alternativen Ende auf der DVD: der Film hat schwächen, was wohl an den 3 (oder waren es 4) Regisseuren liegen mag, aber das Alternative Ende ist Top  .

Dark City: wurde schon genannt, aber ich stimm 100% zu.

Plan 9 from outer space: Keine ahnung ob das noch geheimtipp ist, aber er ist kult *G*

Forbidden Planet: Ebenso kultig aber definitiv Technisch und storymässig besser als Plan9 (naja, das ist auch keine Kunst mehr   ).

Army of Darkness: Geheimtipp? Weiss ich nicht, aber schöne Komödie


----------



## MasterJM (14. Dezember 2004)

Mein Geheimtipp fürs Jahr 2004:

The Butterfly Effect 

der erste Teil des Films ist genial - sehr spannend
lässt zum Schluss aber etwas nach, dennoch super Film.

MfG JM


----------



## Phreak-o-Mat (30. März 2005)

Meine "Geheimtipps" (man könnte es auch Lieblingsfilme nennen) sind folgende:

Cube 1+2
Cypher
Dark City
13th Floor
Fight Club
Natural City


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2005)

Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten mal Understanding Jane gesehen - echt sehenswert!


----------



## LucyLoreley (31. März 2005)

City of God ( Wirklich sehenswert)
Blood in Blood out
Sonnenallee  ( Kennen zwar viele aber einfach lustig)
Das weiße Rauschen ( wurde hier auch schon öfter aufgezählt, klasse film)
S.A.W. (ist zwar ziemlich neu aber super gemacht )
Convoy ( Für leute die alte Filme oder besser gesagt Trucker Filme lieben)

liebe grüße!


----------



## tYrEaL (31. März 2005)

Hi!

Meine Tips sind:

- Ey man wo ist mein Auto?
- Lammbock
- Bang Boom Bang
- Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht

Tschöö,

tY


----------



## chmee (5. April 2005)

Also für die Zucker/Zucker/Abrahams-Fans: "Amazonen auf dem Mond", Mel Brooks "Young Frankenstein"

Ansonsten vielleicht noch:
Brazil, Four Rooms, Brot und Tulpen, Amores Perros, Eyes wide Shut

achja : Neben Fritz the Cat muß auch "Meet the Feebles" genannt werden 

mfg chmee


----------



## Francisco (5. April 2005)

band of brothers ist wirklich sehenswert- vielleicht mehr was für kerls, aber was solls. dafür gibt es ja bald die desperate housewives *g*

ich find ja, dass SAW einer der besten horrorstreifen in den letzten 2 jahren war, aber das jahr ist ja noch jung und es starten ein paar echt derbe sachen- chucky will be back, amityville erlebt ein revival und und und! herrlich!


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. April 2005)

Francisco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> band of brothers ist wirklich sehenswert- vielleicht mehr was für kerls, aber was solls. dafür gibt es ja bald die desperate housewives *g*


An alle, die auf Kriegsszenarien stehen: unbedingt Band of Brothers angucken, die Reihe ist sowas von klasse. Und irgendwie schafft es ein Satz der letzten folge recht gut, jeden "interessierten" Gucker zum heulen zu bringen, schon komisch, der reine Gedanke daran weckt schonwieder die Tränen im Auge    
(soviel zum Thema "Kerls"  :-( )


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. April 2005)

saibot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - *In China essen Sie Hunde* ---- gibts ja einen eigenen Thread zu hier...



Im Anschluss daran "Old Men In New Cars".(http://german.imdb.com/title/tt0246692/).
Was wohl wirklich ein Geheimtipp sein dürfte, im Gegensatz zu "Ey Mann, wo is mein Auto?", etc. 

Auch wenn ploko das Ganze etwas sehr unfreundlich ausgedrückt hat, möchte ich mal zusammenfassen: Es geht hier nicht darum, Mainstream-Filme zu posten, die einem gefallen haben, das soll nicht der Thread sein. Dafür gibt es den Top 5 Thread, danke.


----------



## GooZaan (15. April 2005)

Da es ja nicht auf das Alter der Filme ankommt:

Ente gut, alles gut (ein sehr witziger chin. Film über ein Entenlokal)

The Day After (wird die ältere Generation wohl kennen, nicht zu verwechseln mit The Day after Tomorrow, es geht um den ersten Tag nach einer atomaren Zerstörung der Welt)

A Chinese Ghost Story - Reihe (ziemlicher Trash-Horror, aber echt witzig)

Delicatessen (lief heut abend im Fernsehen 

Ein ganz gewöhnlicher Dieb (mit Kevin Spacey wie wir ihn lieben - echt klasse!)

American Beauty (einer der besten Filme die ich überhaupt kenne, vor allem wenn man ihn zum ersten mal sieht)

Die Brücke (ein älterer Schwarz-Weiß Film, mir fällt der Regisseur nicht mehr ein. Einer der wenigen ECHTEN Anti-Kriegs-Filme die ich kenne)

Hervorragende deutsche Produktionen von Daniel Quabeck:

Verschwende deine Jugend & Nichts bereuen

bin auf weitere geheimtipps von euch gespannt! (auch gerne sinnvolle filme, kein splatter-kram)


----------



## Martys (26. April 2005)

"Old Boy" - vom östlichen Tarantino Chan-wook Park


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2005)

Als Freund langer Filme und der Buecher von Stephen King hier mal ein paar der Filme die mir ausnahmsweise gefallen. Denn besonders bei Kings Buechern und Schreibstil ist es schwer die Story vernuenftig zu verfilmen.
Der Sturm des Jahrhunderts - das Buch ist als Drehbuch geschrieben, etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig zu lesen, aber trotzdem gut. Den Film gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht auf DVD
The Stand - Der 6 Stunden-Knaller  Aber man kann nicht anderes erwarten wenn das Buch knapp 1200 Seiten hat und man den Film nicht gleich fuer die Tonne produzieren will.
Haus der Verdammnis (Rose Red) - Auch ganz gut der Film, mit Stephen King himself als Pizza Bote, dazu gibt es kein Buch, es wurde "als Film geschrieben"
The Green Mile - Eine von Tom Hanks besten Rollen, und Tom Hanks hat viele sehr gute Rollen (z.B. Forrest Gump) gespielt. Das Buch geht mit 800 Seiten auch schon in Richtung totschlaeger, ist aber auch sehr gut zu lesen.

Mal von King weg kann ich Euch noch folgende Filme an's Herz legen:
Forrest Gump
Sphere
The Hole
Cube (alle 3 Teile, hab Cube Zero zwar noch nicht gesehen, hab aber gelesen er soll besser sein als Cube 2)

Was fuer die Freunde des lustigen Films:
Monty Python's Sinn des Lebens
Braindead (der Film ist zwar blutig ohne Ende aber einer der groessten Lacher seit der Bibel!)
Die Legende von Bagger Vance

Und zum Schluss eine Film-Reihe der Kategorie "Blut spritzt und Knochen fliegen"
Hellraiser 1-4 (5 und 6 hab ich nicht gesehen, jedoch sollen sie Schrott sein)

Ende gut, alles gut...


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. April 2005)

reptiler, ich will dir ja nicht auf den Schlips treten, aber hier geht's eigentlich um Geheimtipps und nicht um Lieblingsfilme. (Forrest Gump, Sphere, Stephen King, Monty Python - das sind zumindest für mich alles andere als Geheimtipps.)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2005)

Wie willst Du mir auf den Schlips treten wenn nichtmal in meinem Schrank einer haengt? 

Ist ja schon gut, ich meinte nur ich koennte ausnahmsweise mal was kulturelles Beitragen. 
Und zuvor war ja auch nicht wirklich alles Geheimtipp. Z.B. American Beauty oder Band of Brothers. Die sind denke ich bekannter als z.B. die Cube-Filme.


----------



## kakapopo (26. April 2005)

rent a man 

mit rob schneider, einer der besten schauspieler


----------



## 27b-6 (27. April 2005)

Moin!

 "Die Brücke" - Regie: Bernhard Wicki.

 Tip von mir: Bis das Blut gefriert (the Haunting) von Robert Wise (1963); athmosphärischer Gespensterfilm. Übel neuverfilmt von Gus van Sant (das Geisterschloß; 1999); viel zu viel Geld in SFX gesteckt die im Drehbuch besser investiert gewesen wären; aber nette Architekturstudien.


----------



## Hela Wann (27. April 2005)

Ein absoluter Geheimtipp, den man kennen sollten:

UHF, Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung 

Für mich einer der geilsten Filme, die jeh gedreht wurden.
Überall für 9 Euro zu haben, KAUFEN

Hela


----------



## Francisco (28. April 2005)

der gute yankovic- kenn den film auch- und hab mich schlappgelacht. der mann ist polarisation aus fleisch und blut! was auch wieder ein exot unter den kinofilmen wird, kommt aus russland und hört auf den namen nightwatch- der trailer zeigt schon zimlich krass den unterschied zu hollywoodfilmen auf- auch wenneiniges an stunts aus eben dieser traumfabrik erinnert-die russen haben trotzdem ihren eigenen style und behalten ihn hoffentlich auch bei!
nightwatch wird bei der imdb als fantasy-thriller bezeichnet, kann aber auch ein bisschen in die richtung splatter gehen. mehr weiß ich leider auch noch nicht! aber auf jeden fall ein geheimtipp!


----------



## Ahnungsloser8000 (28. April 2005)

Also ich habe glaub ich auch noch ne gute Filmempfehlung.

- Tanz der Vampire

Also den sollte man sich auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.

Ansonsten sag ich mal noch Danke für die vielen Tips.
Jetzt kann ich mir wal wieder ein paar entspannende Abende gönnen.


----------



## 27b-6 (28. April 2005)

Tach!

Kann ein weltbekannter Roman-Polanski-Film-Klassiker wirklich als "Geheimtipp" bezeichnet werden!?


----------



## Ahnungsloser8000 (28. April 2005)

@27b-6 Da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz Recht geben.

Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass einige den Film noch nicht gesehen haben bzw. auch noch nichts davon gehört haben.
Und diesen Leuten sollte man doch die Chance geben sich weiter zu bilden.


----------



## Receiver (7. Mai 2005)

Also wenn ihr hier Irreversible erwähnt sollte man vielleicht auch Menschenfeind erwähnen...is nämlich auch eher was für hart gesottene

American Psycho is als Film ja nur eher mäßig (wer das Buch gelesen hat wird verstehen was ich meine...)

Welcher Film auch ganz gut ist ist Soloalbum. Is zwar ein Liebesfilm (also vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache), hat mir gut gefallen...

ansonsten noch:

Blood in Blood Out


----------



## Pukewuschel (17. Mai 2005)

Huhu :]

Alle Jim Jarmusch Filme
Myster Train
Night on Earth
Down by Law
Lost in Paradise
Ghostdog
Coffee & Cigarettes
Deadman

Jhonny Depp filme a la
From Hell oder
Edwood

Dann schöne Matrial/Schert-kunst filme
Samurai Fiction
Versus
E2dlk
Aragami
Azumi

paar alte Gangstersfilme

Good Fellas
The Untouchables
Road Race
Das Leben nach dem Tod im Denver

Alle 3 Evil Dead Teile
Wobei Armee der Finsternis Dank RTL2 Daueraustrahlung wohl bekannt sein sollte 

Achja für Leute mit Anspruch und Interesse an der jap. Filmkultur
Die Kurosawa Filme
zu denen unter anderem 
Yojimbo => remake gibs von Clint Eastwood und ebenso Lastman Standing 
7 Samurai 
Roshimon  
gehören
(btw: Die Star Wars Saga entstammt übrigens auch aus einen von Kurosawas Werken - von denen Lucas Fan war... kaum zu glauben aber die Amis sind sehr groß im Klauen  )

Achja da wären dann noch Filme wie
Devilman
Amores Perros
Flickering Light
The Virgin Suicide
Plunkett and Macleane
Der große Diktator ( Charlie Chaplin als Jude der wie HIitler aussieht  unglaublich gute und anspruchsvolle Satire)

Achja wer auf GEsellschaftsdramatik steht und nicht vor extremen Darstellungen zurückschreckt dem empfehle ich die Larry Clark Filme - Macher von Kids
sowie
- Bully
- Ken Park

Edit:

Achja und ob Geheimtipp oder nicht, dass hängt doch eh von der Umwelt ab und ob man den Zugang zu vielen Filmen diverser Richtungen hat.


----------



## KristophS (17. Mai 2005)

Wurde schon Ghost World genannt? Wunderbarer Film!


----------



## StellaVella (19. Mai 2005)

Hab noch nicht den ganzen Thread durch, aber meiner Meinung nach kommen
Michael Mann-Filme zu kurz,
also hier ein paar meiner "Geheimtipps":

Manhunter (aka "Roter Drache" oder "Blutmond", das Original aus den 80ern)
Ein absolut genialer Thriller, mit Spitzensoundtrack. Das Remake ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ein ganz anderer Film. Eigentlich war es unnötig, dieses Remake zu machen, aber Hollywood musste natürlich von der Lecter-Manie profitieren.


Natürlich auch "Heat", dazu brauche ich nichts zu sagen.

Apropos 'Kevin Smith": Mallrats fand ich auch nicht schlecht, vor allem die Idee mit der Stinkehand. Kann aber auch verstehen, wenn man diesen Film nicht leiden kann...

Interstate 60 (oder so ähnlich) kennt keiner, aber echt einfach ein schöner Film.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Sigbuzz (19. Mai 2005)

Mein Tip:
Alle Filme von Kevin Smith (in engl. Sprache natürlich)
"Der Name der Rose"
"Space Balls"
"Hellboy" -> Die beste Comicverfilmung die ich je gesehen habe neben "The Punisher"
"Shaun of the Dead" -> Geniale schwarzhumorige Liebeskomödie...mit Zombies 
(Englische Sprachfassung besser als die Deutsche!)

Ps:
Ich hab vor kurzem "Königreich der Himmel" gesehen.
Echt genial. Bei "Troja" bin ich eingepennt aber das Machwerk von 
Ridley Scott ist der Hammer. Und heute ist Episode 3 dran...


----------



## therealcharlie (19. Mai 2005)

weiß nicht, obs schon genannt wurde, aber 'große mädchen weinen nicht' ist meiner meinung nach nach soloalbum einer der besten neueren deutschen filme. und der soundtrack ist auch geil.


----------



## renard (2. Juni 2005)

diese hier:

- "Taxi Driver"

- "City of gods"

- "My life without me"


----------



## Lord Sidious (3. Juni 2005)

Noch`n Geheimtipp

Schotter wie Heu,

aber nur für Leute mit ausgeprägten Sprachkenntnissen in Hohenlohisch  ^^ 
(Ich glaub woanders ist der auch gar nicht bekannt)


----------



## Receiver (3. Juni 2005)

Und ganz ultimativ: "Die Bettwurst" hahaha!


----------



## flashOr (5. Juli 2005)

Echter Geheimtipp: PI


----------



## Der Filmgott (6. Juli 2005)

Hab denn Thread jetzt durch und muss sagen da is ja nicht ein Geheimtipp bei!! Alles so Allerweltsfilme die jede Sau kennt!Dachte da kommen mal ein paar reisser aber nada!! Gut Geschmack ist relativ aber Heat ,Taxi Driver usw oder alle Filme von Jim Jarmusch oder Ridley Scott aufzuzählen ist weit entfernt von Geheimtipp!

Und damit man mich jetzt in der Luft zereissen kann kommen mal meine " Geheimtipps 

Shallow Grave
MST 3000 - This Island Earth
Gangster No.1
Ford Fairlaine
La Haine
Mike Mendez Killers
JSA
Last Supper
Rumblefish
Kalter Hauch

usw.

Gruss


----------



## svennson (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,
bin auch Filmgotts Meinung. Bis jetzt ja nur bekannte Tipps, aber keine wirklichen Geheimtipps.
Was ich noch empfehlen kann un dwo ich denke dass die Filme nicht so bekannt sind:
- blood in, blood out (wahrscheinlich doch bekannt)
- fast alle Takeshi Kitano Filme (Brother, Hana- Bi usw.)
- Bichunmoon
- Curdled (von Tarantino, aber denke sollte nicht so bekannt sein)

Wer auch auf so Filme wie Scarface usw. steht, dem empfehle ich mal sich nen paar Yakuza-Filme aus der Videothek auszuleihen, aber die haben so spezielle Namen, die hab ich grade net im Kopf 


MFG,
Sven


----------



## Ahnungsloser8000 (6. Juli 2005)

Da kann man sich jetzt natürlich darüber streiten, was ein Geheimtipp ist und was nicht.
Natürlich sind für einen "Filmgott" nur wenige Titel ein Geheimtipp, aber Leute die sich nicht allzu sehr mit Filmen beschäftigen, kennen sicher einige der Titel, die genannt wurden, nicht.
Also finde ich es schon in Ordnung auch Filme aufzuzählen die einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad haben. So ist dann auch für jeden der ein oder andere "Geheimtipp" dabei.


----------



## Der Filmgott (7. Juli 2005)

Ahnungsloser8000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kann man sich jetzt natürlich darüber streiten, was ein Geheimtipp ist und was nicht.
> Natürlich sind für einen "Filmgott" nur wenige Titel ein Geheimtipp, aber Leute die sich nicht allzu sehr mit Filmen beschäftigen, kennen sicher einige der Titel, die genannt wurden, nicht.
> Also finde ich es schon in Ordnung auch Filme aufzuzählen die einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad haben. So ist dann auch für jeden der ein oder andere "Geheimtipp" dabei.



Da hast wohl zum teil recht allerdings bin "ich" der meinung das man sich erst die perlen raussuchen sollte um dann beurteilen zu können was gut ist und was nicht!
manche filme die hier aufgelistet sind ,sind so zum kotzen schlecht das mir die worte fehlen :suspekt: !
zB.: Swimmingpool,Johnny Mnemonic,Kiss of the Dragon,Piratensender Powerplay,Cube 1+2 usw...... was soll das?Das sind doch keine Tipps! Eine Hälfte Popcornkino die andere einfach nur "nach 10 min ausmacher"!Für einen Movieasten oder auch Cineasten sind es gute schmunzler! Und zu der Aussage "aber Leute die sich nicht allzu sehr mit Filmen beschäftigen" kann ich dann nur sagen: wie wollt ihr einen geheimtipp beurteilen?

Aber wie auch immer,..jeder soll das für sich entscheiden und wenn einige tipps oder doch mal ein film dabei ist der sich gelohnt hat weil ich ihn nicht kannte oder verkannt habe dann bin ich schon froh!!

Also gruss


----------



## pbag (9. Juli 2005)

Mein Geheimtipp ist "Bang Boom Bang" und "Der letzte Lude". Die habe ich bestimmt 100 Mal gesehen und mich jedesmal totgelacht.


----------



## schutzgeist (11. Juli 2005)

Der Filmgott hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da hast wohl zum teil recht allerdings bin "ich" der meinung das man sich erst die perlen raussuchen sollte um dann beurteilen zu können was gut ist und was nicht!
> manche filme die hier aufgelistet sind ,sind so zum kotzen schlecht das mir die worte fehlen :suspekt: !



Deswegen heißt es auch so schön: Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden


----------



## MyrddinEmrys (18. Juli 2005)

Hier noch zwei Geheimtipps

"Chelsea Walls" von Ethan Hawke
und
"Die Reise ins Glück" von Wenzel Storch

Wer letzteren Film jemals sehen  wird, kann sich glücklich schätzen, denn der ist so selten (quasi nie) zu sehen.


----------



## piXel-issue (21. Oktober 2005)

Definetiv 2 Filme deren Erwähnung wahren "Filmgöttern" natürlich nur ein müdes Lächeln abringen wird, aber sei´s drum... (weil noch nicht erwähnt..)

- "*Wag the Dog*" (mit Dustin Hoffman) - Ein fiktiver Krieg wird medial in Szene gesetzt! Heute aktueller denn je - unbedingt ansehen!! (Den kann mann auch mal in der Schule in Ethik, Deutsch, oder Medienwirtschaft ansehen)

- "*Fresh*" (mit Samuel Jackson) - cleverer, kleiner Junge legt die Mörder seiner Mutter/Schwester (o.ä.) aufs Kreuz; Spielt in ähnlichem Milieu wie "City of God" und hat ähnliche Grundstimmung, Samuel Jackson spielt dabei einen Schachspieler der den Jungen mit waisen Ratschlägen unterstützt... Tip!


----------



## d&a (17. Februar 2006)

zieh dir mal "identity" rein...


----------



## LocDoc (17. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn du (*d&a*) die _Groß-Klein-Schreibung_ etwas mehr _beachten_ könntest, muss ich dir zustimmen. "Identity" bzw. "Identität" ist echt ein genialer Film, der die Spannung langsam aufbaut und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Filmen auch in der Lage ist zu halten.


----------



## Suchfunktion (27. Februar 2006)

Geheimtipp.. uh, nunja..
Da gibt es durchaus noch ein paar 'weniger bekannte' Filme,
die ich allerdings fuer empfehlenswert halte.

Da sind unter Anderem
- Julietta
und
- Be.Angeled
dabei.

Beide handeln von der LoveParade, bzw. haben damit zu tun.
(Und beide sind auch waehrend der Loveparade teilweise gefilmt worden! Also das sind alles Echt-Aufnahmen!)
Definitiv ist Be.Angeled seeehr krass in Richtung Geschmackssache angesiedelt, denn entweder man liebt den Film oder man hasst ihn.
Und Julietta war der erste Film, der sogar meine Mum von der Love Parade ueberzeugen konnte, dass da nicht alles schlecht, boese, und vor allem 'breit' ist 

Beide meiner Meinung nach empfehlenswert (nicht nur fuer Techno-Juenger, bei Julietta spielt die "Lopa" nur anfangs eine Hauptrolle. Frauen-Geeigneter Film mit Happy End!)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2006)

Der Filmgott hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MST 3000 - This Island Earth


Die MST3K-Reihe ist einfach nur genial.
Zuletzt hatte ich mir die folgen "Hobgoblins" und "Project Moonbase" angesehen die beide auch wirklich gut sind.
Das sind echte Brueller, vor allem Hobgoblins ist einfach nur gut.


----------



## zioProduct (27. Februar 2006)

Die Grundlage zu Kill Bill, und alle "Rache-Filmen", Tarantino war stark beindruckt von dem Film:

Thriller: They Call her one eye

Nicht auf Deutsch erhältlich, schwedische Produktion. Könnte man unter Rubrik: Klassiker setzen 

greetz


----------



## Noby (7. März 2006)

wo wir grad bei schwedischen Filmen sind, aus Skandinavien kommen einige Kracher:
- Dänische Delikatessen
- Kops
- Das Fest

und dan fällt mir grad noch "Chasing Amy" ein, ein Kult film, schon alleine wegen Jay und Silent Bob


----------



## maxo (15. Januar 2010)

Das sollen Geheintips sein? Ich glaube ich habe alle Filme die genannt wurden sogar schonmal im Fernsehn Gesehen.
Ich habe gerade Adamsäpfel gesehen. Der war gut


----------



## revenge86 (20. Januar 2010)

The Phantasm 1 & 2 ( deutsch Das Böse )
wirklich guter Horrorfilmklassiker ^^


----------



## wuzelor (7. Februar 2010)

Bushido - Zeiten ändern dich


----------



## Enumerator (8. Februar 2010)

Ein echter Klassiker: "Die Lustige Welt Der Tiere" bzw. "Animals Are Beautiful People".

Gruß


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2010)

Während ich der* lustigen Welt der Tiere* wirklich Kultstatus zuschreibe, ist der Tip davor einfach nur aktuelle Kino-Lamentiererei. Wie soll das Ding ein Geheimtipp sein, wenn die halbe deutsche Jugend Bushido kennt und seine Biographie-Kino-Werbung an jeder Litfaßsäule hängt. (Der Typ war -gestern?- im ARD bei einer Diskussion zu sehen, pseudointelligenzgequatsche)

Ich hoffe, Ihr kennt *Old School*. Der Film ist ok, kein Geniestreich, aber *Frank The Tank* muss man kennen,
gespielt von Will Ferrell. (mit ihm auch *Stranger Than Fiction* - sehr feiner Film)

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Zumindest für nicht Norddeutsche/Kieler ein Geheimtip:
"*Schnee von gestern*" (Spieldauer ca. 55 Min.), eine Produktion von 8mm kino, welcher am 6. Dezember 2008 im Metro-Kino Kiel uraufgeführt wurde.
Die vermutlich letzte Aufführung findet am 14.02.2010 im Bürgerhaus von Kronshagen statt.
Aber wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat und/oder zu weit weg wohnt, kann ihn sich auch bei 8mm kino für 11 EUR versandkostenfrei auf DVD bestellen.

Der Film handelt von der grossen Schneekatastrophe 1978/79 (ich kann mich noch recht gut an den Winter erinnern und kann es deshalb auch nicht verstehen dass die Räumdienste heute mit ein paar Zentimeter Schnee restlos überfordert sind ).
Da es sich grösstenteils um private Zelluloid-Aufnahmen handelt, ist die Qualität natürlich entsprechend eher bescheiden.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: ich hoffe dass es nicht zu viel Werbung ist.
Ich will damit insbesondere den jüngeren Usern aufzeigen wie sie mal sehen können wie "ein echter Winter" aussehen kann.
Manche Leute jammern ja schon wenn sie (lediglich) knöcheltief im Schnee "versinken".


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich will damit insbesondere den jüngeren Usern aufzeigen wie sie mal sehen können wie "ein echter Winter" aussehen kann.
> Manche Leute jammern ja schon wenn sie (lediglich) knöcheltief im Schnee "versinken".



Hehe, das frag ich mich schon seit Wochen, warum alle rumjammern wegen den paar Flocken.
Vielleicht ist das von oberster Instanz so angeordnet, damit sich die Leute damit zufriedengeben, dass sie jahrein jahraus für soetwas wie den Winterräumdienst zur Kasse gebeten werden, wenn dann aber mal eine Schneeflocke herabdüst, so gut wie kein Räumdienst mehr existiert.

Das was heut "sibirisch" genannt wird, ist IMO ein ganz normaler Winter...nur das früher nicht darauf gewartet wurde, dass der Frühling es schon richten wird


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2010)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist das von oberster Instanz so angeordnet, damit sich die Leute damit zufriedengeben, dass sie jahrein jahraus für soetwas wie den Winterräumdienst zur Kasse gebeten werden, wenn dann aber mal eine Schneeflocke herabdüst, so gut wie kein Räumdienst mehr existiert.


Bei mir in der Strasse kann ich die bisherigen Räumungen dieses Winters an einer Hand abzählen. 
Manche sagen ja dass man auch selber die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen könnte.
Prinzipiell ist es auch richtig, aber dann frage ich mich wozu ich denn den Räumdienst bezahle?!
Beim Winter 1978/79 war es was anderes, da hat man ganz selbstverständlich zur Selbsthilfe gegriffen..... aber mit dem sind die heutigen Winter auch nicht zu vergleichen.



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Das was heut "sibirisch" genannt wird, ist IMO ein ganz normaler Winter...


In den Nachrichten (Pro7) haben sie sogar vom "Jahrhundertwinter" gesprochen.
Ja nee, ist klar, das Jahrhundert ist ja auch schon fast zuende um eine solche Aussage treffen zu können. 

Bei uns war heute Schulausfall..... ich glaube die Müllwerker gehen auch noch zur Schule..... zumindest wurde der Müll heute nicht abgeholt.


----------



## Enumerator (22. April 2010)

@Parteilos
Gute Deutsche Filme gibt's schon (Das Boot, Unendliche Geschichte etc.), aber so richtige Geheimtipps fallen mir da nicht ein.
Im Übrigen sind Deine Beispiele wie so viele andere hier auch keine.

Ich hätte da noch Stalker anzubieten!
Mag nicht jeder. Wahrscheinlich auch kaum jemand so sehr wie ich...


----------



## general_failure (22. April 2010)

Habe Stalker erst kürzlich gesehen. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Einer der verstörendsten und zugleich brilliantesten Filme die ich seit langer langer Zeit gesehen habe. Mit in die Kategorie zählt für mich auf jeden Fall auch *MEMENTO*, *SOLARIS* (aber nur der alte) oder *2001-Space Odyssey*.
Und zu den Animationsfilmen - besonders die von Hayao Myasaki sind sehr sehenswert. Ich dachte zunächst, das wären "blöde Kinderfilme", aber wer sich einmal Prinzession Mononoke angeschaut hat, wird meine Begeisterung verstehen denke ich. Das Schloss im Himmel war auch großartig, ebenso Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland.
"Die Klapperschlange" war ebenfalls große klasse. Hm was haben wir noch..."Prestige" fand ich persönlich klasse, ist aber mehr Blockbuster denn Geheimtipp...
Und der bald kommende "Exit through the Giftshop" sollte auch angeschaut werden...
mfg
GF


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist mal ein geiles Thema, wobei der Begriff "Geheimtipp" schon teilweise seehr gestreckt wird  Aber das ist gut so, weil dann kann ich hier wenigstens

- Big Lebowski
- Die Kubrik - Reihe
- The Doors 
- Männer die auf Ziegen starren
- Desperado 
und
- Four Rooms

loswerden. Filme, die wohl eher regionale Bekanntheit haben:

- Josef Hader & Alfred Dorfer Filme
- Immer nie am Meer (Stermann & Chrissemann)

Und Filme, die vielleicht nicht so bekannt sind:

- A metalheads journey
- Ex Drummer (Vorsicht: krank!)
- Tödliche Verbindungen (bay. low-budged Krimi mit interessanter Entstehungsgeschichte)


----------



## patriciaK (20. Mai 2010)

hey leute...

zählen denn auch "dokus" zu geheimtipps ;-)

ich finde man sollte auf jeden fall cocaine cowboys 1 und 2 von  bill corben gesehen haben.
da wird - was in anderen filmen wie blow oder so nur subjektiv dargestellt wird - gezeigt und erzählt, wie das mit den ganzen drogengeschäften in miami wirklich angefangen hat,  wie es sich entwickelt hat und welche auswirkungen das am ende hatte. sehr interessant auf jeden fall, gerade weil da leute, die selbst in der ganzen sache involviert waren, dort eine menge selber erzählen.

auch "crips & blood"...das kam zwar letztes jahr im kino ist aber, glaube ich, nicht wirklich sehr bekannt...aber sehenswert & interessant. dort bekriegen sich zwei gangs die im grunde für die gleichen werte vertreten...

ansonsten...naja der pate 1 bis 3...aber das ist ja nicht wirklich ein geheimtipp...


----------



## kasperlerl (4. Juni 2010)

Richtig guter Film ist auch Lord of War


----------



## 3task (7. Juni 2010)

Lord of war ist echt super.

Mein Geheimtipp:
In China essen sie Hunde


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Juni 2010)

Gute Filme aber nicht unbedingt geheimtipps:

- Free Rainer
- Soul Kitchen
- Lammbock
- Hard Cover
- City of God


----------



## Rushlike (17. Juni 2010)

ich werfe mal den Film "11:14" in den Raum - für mich einer der genialste Episodenfilme


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Juni 2010)

War am Samstag im Kino:
"Vincent will Meer"...ganz guter Film


----------



## Lena90 (21. Juli 2010)

Mein "Geheimtipp" ist eigentlich garkeiner. Ich steh total auf Pulp Fiction.
Ist ein Klassiker und immer wieder gut


----------



## Kuni62 (18. September 2010)

So, durchgeackert.

Geheimtipps aber (zum Teil) doch schon einmal genannt worden...
Leider - zu Unrecht! - alle in den deutschen Kinos untergegangen.
11:14
Adams Äpfel
The Big White

"Halbe" Geheimtipps, zum Teil aber auch Blockbuster:
FightClub
Prestige - Die Meister der Magie
Memento
Der Maschinist
Hard Rain
Big Fish
Being John Malkovich
Die üblichen Verdächtigen
Im Rausch der Tiefe
Shoot 'em up
Little Shop of Horror

Alt aber gut- - Komödien - zum immerwiedermalgucken:
Viktor/Viktoria (James Garner, Julie Andrews. Robert Preston...) - köstliche Komödie
Eine Leiche zum Dessert (GidF)
Superprofis trumpfen auf (Semi-Tough; Kris Kristofferson Burt Reynolds...)
Is was Doc (Ryan o'Neal, Barbra Streisand)
Eins, zwei, drei (Regie: Billy Wilder, James Cagney, Horst Buchholz, Liselotte Pulver...)
Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe
Die Götter müssen verrückt sein
My Name is Nobody

Freundlichste Grüße
Kuni


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2010)

Heut abend kommt Layer Cake, der hats auch in sich


----------



## jappu (22. September 2010)

also ich fand A Team echt gut. War total witzig


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. September 2010)

Ich hab vorgestern Layer Cake geschaut. Ganz unterhaltsamer Film aus dem Heist Genre.
Aber der Film hat an einige Probleme mit der Logik. Ich hab mir den Film einmal um 20:15 und nochmal Nachts angeschaut udn trotzdem z.B. die Szene auf dem Dach, wo der Herr Craig im Morgenmantel gekidnappt worden ist, nicht so ganz verstanden. Außer das jetzt noch ein weiterer Spieler dem Spiel beigetretten ist. Aber so ein wenig an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Am besten ist aber echt das Ende. Du überlebst so eine echt krasse Abzocke und kreppierst dann daran das du die falsche Frau flach legst , bist aber vorher noch aus dem Geschäft ausgestiegen weil du eben nicht daran sterben wolltest.

Aber ein Geheimtipps von meiner Seite wären noch:
Arsene Lupin
Dante01 (Gewöhnungsbedürftig)
Die Stadt der verlorenen Kinder
Blade Runner
Moon 44
La haine
Yakuza Graveyard

Zeichentrickfilme:
Les Triplettes de Belleville

Bill Plymton:
Idots and Angels
Hair High
Dog days

Viele Grüße


----------



## applefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, also entschuldigung, wenn es schon kam. Folgende von Charlie Kaufman geschriebene Filme liebe ich: 

Adaption --> genialer Film mit Nicolas Cage über einen Drehbuchautor, der ein Buch über Orchideen adaptieren soll und einer Shcreibblockade unterliegt, während sein Zwillingsbruder (ebenfalls N.C.) ein Drehbuchseminar besucht und ein plumpes Buch für teuer Geld verkaufen kann. Den Film unbedingt zuende sehen!

Vergiss mein Nicht --> Sci-Fi der etwas anderen Art, wo es darum geht, dass in der Zukunft Menschen mit Liebeskummer geholfen wird, indem ihre Erinnerungen einfach gelöscht werden. (Jim Carrey und Kate Winslet)

Synecdoche New York --> Charlie Kaufmans erstes Werk als Regisseur. Es geht um einen erfolgreichen Theaterregisseur (Phillip Seymour Hofman), der einen Preis gewinnt und mit dem Geld sein eigenes kleines New York in einem Hangar nachbaut. Mehr und mehr flüchtet er sich in diese Welt. Von der Monumentalinstallation wird es zu seinem Leben.

Mal noch was anderes:

Capote - Auch mit Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Einfach anschauen.


----------



## Matze (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich war gestern bei uns in der Sneak Priview. Das heißt 5 Euronen und ein nicht genannter Film, der noch nicht in den Kinos läuft wird gezeigt. Und ich muss sagen, es hat sich gelohnt.
Der Film hieß "Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt". Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Filme, die ich gesehen habe. Ich möchte jetzt aber nichts verraten und schlage vor, dass man sich besser keinen Trailer dazu ansieht, sonst würde das einiges an Überraschungen rauben


----------



## vody (1. November 2010)

thx1138    !


----------



## Teebeutel (29. November 2010)

Jeder von euch, der dazu mal die Gelegenheit hat die Serien "Entourage" oder "its always sunny in philadelphia" zu sehen, sollte sie auf jeden Fall nutzen.
Das sind die beiden besten Serien der Welt!


----------



## nope_seven (22. Dezember 2010)

- Shortbus (erst letztens gesehen, ist aber sehr witzig wenn man die ersten paar szenen übersteht ;p)
- Exit through the gift shop (im moment im kino und erst im feb2011 auf dvd^^ (es geht um streetart...)) 


 |Halte ich nicht für geheimtipps aber ab der 3. seite hab ich nicht mehr weiter gelesen...
 |
\/
 - Shaun of the Dead (wenn man mit der freundin 'n zombiefilm gucken will)
 - V for Vendetta
 - Trainspotting
 - alle filme von stanley kubrik (wikipedia dein freund und helfer...)


----------



## Logan (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche im Kino Tucker & Dale vs. Evil gesehen und fand den Film einfache klasse. Wenn man mal den Kopp abschalten und was zu lachen haben will, dann sollte man sich den Film unbedingt anschauen. Auf solche gedanken und Schlussfolgerungen muss man erstmal kommen. Top Film


----------

